

Why hackers FLOSS - TheBigRedDog
http://blog.milkingthegnu.org/2008/05/why-hackers-floss.html

======
ojbyrne
I wondered about that too - so I googled it.

"free and open source software, also F/OSS, FOSS, or FLOSS (for
Free/Libre/Open Source Software)"

<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/FOSS>

------
jamesbritt
FLOSS?

~~~
jrockway
Yeah, it's a stupid term. I wish people would call it "Free Software" instead.
It's not that much harder to type, it's more meaningful, and it's not a string
you put in your teeth.

~~~
tx
Most people are confusing "free software" with "open source" largely
preferring (sometimes without realizing it) the latter, which (as they hope)
translates into "free stuff without any obligations"

~~~
TheBigRedDog
Actually people call it FLOSS precisely to avoid choosing between free
software and open source ... FLOSS means Free/Libre/Open Source Software

